# Fishmongers dry dog food?



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Just popped in to Pets at home and noticed this. Didnt have time to look thoroughly at what was in it but at a glance it seemed quite good. High fish content and not too much potato - 1.5k - £5.99.
Thought I would have a look on the net when I got back but can only find [email protected] treats by the same name.
Anyone know anything about this food?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I spotted this yesterday too, didn't have time to note down the ingredients so snapped a pic. Just realised it doesn't show the whole list, but it gives an idea.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can I make a suggestion? Pretty please!

Could the two of you team up and write a thread (or two - one on dry and one on wet) about the different foods that are available? Between the two of you you must have a lot of the info already 

What d'ya gals think?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've seen the treats and apart from noticing they were more expensive than Fish4Dogs I have nothing useful to add


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Can I make a suggestion? Pretty please!
> 
> Could the two of you team up and write a thread (or two - one on dry and one on wet) about the different foods that are available? Between the two of you you must have a lot of the info already
> 
> What d'ya gals think?


I'd love to see a thread like the one you've made in the cat forum. But I'm nowhere near as knowledgeable as yourself. So I'm afraid it would be nowhere near as helpful as the ones you've made.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> I'd love to see a thread like the one you've made in the cat forum. But I'm nowhere near as knowledgeable as yourself. So I'm afraid it would be nowhere near as helpful as the ones you've made.


:scared: WHAT? Wie bitte????? Excuse me?????? Course you are! The information is out there but as I said before between the two of you have already looked at most of them I am sure! And you are just as good as I am interpreting pet food labels! :arf:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I will pass on making the thread too. Always learning and soooo much to learn.

Thanks for posting the pic - wish I had thought of taking one

Cant seem to find it anywhere so will have to wait till I'm that way again,(or they put it online). It looks pretty comparable to Barking Heads.

Have to say their Turkey and Veg disappointed me - 52% potato To
me that much potato should be called Turkey and Potato. What next, throw a couple of peas and carrots in with their salmon and potato and call it salmon and veg?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd be happy to make a list of foods though, indredients and such. Since the question of 'decent dog foods' does co me up regularly, might be a help to have a post listing ingredients etc for those posters to look at?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> I'd be happy to make a list of foods though, indredients and such. Since the question of 'decent dog foods' does co me up regularly, might be a help to have a post listing ingredients etc for those posters to look at?


I think that'd be really useful, a this is the ingredients in order of appearance (most % I mean) and then the list of how much protein, fat/oil etc too 

Then folk like me who prefer a higher protein can easily filter a few out.


----------



## 3staffs (Jan 6, 2011)

i have a staff cross with digestion problems,a lot of foods cause her to vomit and she often looks fed up and worried ,i thought i would try this as i often cook her fish and mash when she is off colour,pleased to say she loves it and is really perky so have just got a 15k bag,i would recommend this to anyone with a fussy eater or sensitive stomach dog ,only down side is it really smells fishy.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

When looking at pet food labels please bear in mind that the main ingredient is the first one listed and from then on they go down in quantity. BUT! Some pet food companies will be clever though and put chicken meal as the first ingredient and then break down the cereal contents further down the line into a number of differently named cereals but when you total all of the cereals up you will discover that the main ingredient is CEREAL rather than meat or fish!!! Its a pet food company's way of tricking and marketing. I have visited pet food factories and seen what goes into a lot of these diets. They're not as horrendous as people would think and the cleanliness is second to none. I have also monitored human food factories in the past and wished their cleanliness and ingredients were as good as the pet food industry. If you want to feed a good quality fish and potato diet then look at fish4dogs complete as the quantity of fish is 55% so much more than what you are looking at with the pets at home diet. I do feed this to my dogs too. Hope this has helped ! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you work for fish4dogs Mel?


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Just popped in to Pets at home and noticed this. Didnt have time to look thoroughly at what was in it but at a glance it seemed quite good. High fish content and not too much potato - 1.5k - £5.99.
> Thought I would have a look on the net when I got back but can only find [email protected] treats by the same name.
> Anyone know anything about this food?


This still works out about £40 per 10 KG which is on par with many other foods?

Mo


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

moboyd said:


> This still works out about £40 per 10 KG which is on par with many other foods?
> 
> Mo


More than fish4dogs in fact (chemist direct prices)


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_When looking at pet food labels please bear in mind that the main ingredient is the first one listed and from then on they go down in quantity. BUT! Some pet food companies will be clever though and put chicken meal as the first ingredient and then break down the cereal contents further down the line into a number of differently named cereals but when you total all of the cereals up you will discover that the main ingredient is CEREAL rather than meat or fish!!!_

Thanks for the tip re cereal but I dont think Fishmongers has any in it. [email protected] brought it to my attention because I was looking for cereal free


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

What's the difference between white fish meal and plain old white fish?

How much is Fish4Dogs? Was running at £50 for 15kg on their website when I checked before X-mas.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Terr said:


> What's the difference between white fish meal and plain old white fish?
> 
> How much is Fish4Dogs? Was running at £50 for 15kg on their website when I checked before X-mas.


Fish meal means it's already dehydrated. So if something says 26% White fish meal, you know you're getting 26% White fish. If it says fresh White fish, or just White fish, it's not yet been dehydrated, when it is it works out about 3% of the stated amount. So if it says 26% White fish, what you'll actually end up with is about 3% fish in the food.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Lyceum - I can never remember the reason why meal is best but you always spring to mind. I think I've grasped the facts this time.

I only buy small bags because I feed so little. Sounds as tho fishmongers is a brilliant comparison to F4D available locally and possibly cheaper in small bags

Think DT may have a point and [email protected] is undercover:lol:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Terr said:


> What's the difference between white fish meal and plain old white fish?
> 
> How much is Fish4Dogs? Was running at £50 for 15kg on their website when I checked before X-mas.


I got 4 15k bags a few weeks ago direct from Fish4Dogs (2 salmon working, 2 white fish working), paid £160. They do good discounts for bulk orders (20% order over £200, 30% over £300).


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Fish4Dogs is actually very cheap if you buy the working food from them in bulk.

I end up paying about £39.60 for 15kgs.

Free delivery from them and more discounts the more you buy etc.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Fish4Dogs is actually very cheap if you buy the working food from them in bulk.
> 
> I end up paying about £39.60 for 15kgs.
> 
> Free delivery from them and more discounts the more you buy etc.


But if you can't afford to buy in bulk, it's pricey, for me, the price hike has made it too expensive.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> But if you can't afford to buy in bulk, it's pricey, for me, the price hike has made it too expensive.


I don't know how much you use to be fair. The food I bought in December says it stays in date until something like May 2012 if I remember rightly its got about 18 months or so I think. We will have used these five sacks before summer 2011 

I would still buy it if it were £80 a sack, Rupert does that well on it


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't know how much you use to be fair. The food I bought in December says it stays in date until something like May 2012 if I remember rightly its got about 18 months or so I think. We will have used these five sacks before summer 2011
> 
> I would still buy it if it were £80 a sack, Rupert does that well on it


Don't misunderstand, it's a great food. I often recommend it. I use a 15kg bag every 6 weeks - ish. My two didn't do well on it or I'd probably still be feeding it, vetuk have the 12kg bags for £35.

I just think personally the price hike was a bit steep, especially if you only buy single sacks, I'd not be able to afford to buy 2, 3 etc bags at once.

I feed half raw/wet half dry, for the dry I use either natural dog food company or skinners, depending on what my budget is like when buying.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Don't misunderstand, it's a great food. I often recommend it. I use a 15kg bag every 6 weeks - ish. My two didn't do well on it or I'd probably still be feeding it, vetuk have the 12kg bags for £35.
> 
> I just think personally the price hike was a bit steep, especially if you only buy single sacks, I'd not be able to afford to buy 2, 3 etc bags at once.
> 
> I feed half raw/wet half dry, for the dry I use either natural dog food company or skinners, depending on what my budget is like when buying.


No that makes sense I forget what the hike was at the time but was pleased to be informed via email and of why etc. Has it gone up again now? I only look at the working one...it is a shame for those who only need individual sacks but I guess I am lucky to be in the bulk buyer category and do ok pricewise with then at the min due to the discount.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

There are a few shops, like vetuk that sell it at a decent discount, but sadly it's only 12kg bags. Not the 15kg. 

I'm a big fan of fish4dogs customer service too. Always helpful and polite. I use the salmon oil, sea jerky treats, and get the mousse when it's on offer. The food itself sent Novak loopy. Bailey was great on it, but Novak was mental. If I could afford two separate dry foods I'd have kept Bailey on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Lyceum. No I'm not undercover (sounds dashing!!) but have worked in the past for Eukanuba/Iams, Bakers and Fish4dogs and still help Fish4dogs out from time to time. I originally got involved with the dog food market when I had an old english sheepdog with terrible digestive problems. The only diet that he could take at the time was one I was introduced to by my vet which was new to the market and called Eukanuba. I was so taken with the product that I ended up working for the company which was many years ago now. Consequently I have learned so much about the pet foods available over the years and feel passionately that people should feed good quality foods as I now know that diet has such a major impact on dogs/cats health and well being. I have had two operations to my right knee in the last six months so have found myself at home recuperating and a friend suggested forums as I am such a dog lover. I'm not much cop at suggesting advice for behavioural problems but can be very boring about nutrition !!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Lyceum. No I'm not undercover (sounds dashing!!) but have worked in the past for Eukanuba/Iams, Bakers and Fish4dogs and still help Fish4dogs out from time to time. I originally got involved with the dog food market when I had an old english sheepdog with terrible digestive problems. The only diet that he could take at the time was one I was introduced to by my vet which was new to the market and called Eukanuba. I was so taken with the product that I ended up working for the company which was many years ago now. Consequently I have learned so much about the pet foods available over the years and feel passionately that people should feed good quality foods as I now know that diet has such a major impact on dogs/cats health and well being. I have had two operations to my right knee in the last six months so have found myself at home recuperating and a friend suggested forums as I am such a dog lover. I'm not much cop at suggesting advice for behavioural problems but can be very boring about nutrition !!:thumbup:


I knew I knew you:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Mel out of interest!
I have had the normal Fish4dogs
and also the salmon!

NOW!! I Just ordered the Sardine - it was oos for a while! was this due to it being popular! or not so popular? just curious!


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree that the prices for f4d are quite high if you don't buy in large amounts, but you get what you pay for and there are plenty of discounts about to help. 

We just ordered two 15Kg bags of puppy complete that cost £55 individually, but only ended up paying 60-something for both with the puppy club discount (which was from the breeder in the puppy pack we got, but I think only a couple of quid to join online).

Massive savings to be had if you can afford the initial outlay.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

They only produced a small amount initially to see what the uptake would be. They didnt expect the demand to be as good as it was. Consequently they ran out and then had to wait for it to be slipped back into the production calendar. Hope this makes sense. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry, the above was in reply to DoubleTrouble's query. I keep forgetting to do that clever thing and copy into the reply to threads!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They only produced a small amount initially to see what the uptake would be. They didnt expect the demand to be as good as it was. Consequently they ran out and then had to wait for it to be slipped back into the production calendar. Hope this makes sense. :thumbup:


And did you find that there was a good proportion of return customers for this variety? Did ponder a little before giving it a whirl! only thought it may be a little 'strong' next to the other two flavours! but then I guess that could be a good thing!
DT


----------



## luvmypeis (Feb 20, 2009)

i just picked this food up at petsathome and its actually £29.99 for 10kg!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

luvmypeis said:


> i just picked this food up at petsathome and its actually £29.99 for 10kg!


Was that the Fish4dogs?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I was only contemplating the fishmongers because it's available locally in small bags at a comparable price.

Moved on since and we are now hooked on Acana - grrr "Henry" has a lot to answer for with all her food research and bargain hunting :lol:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I was only contemplating the fishmongers because it's available locally in small bags at a comparable price.
> 
> Moved on since and we are now hooked on Acana - grrr "Henry" has a lot to answer for with all her food research and bargain hunting :lol:


Oops - you talkin' 'bout me, Sandie??

Sorry about that - think it's about time I called it a day with the food research - hopefully we're settled now! Might try different Acana flavours next time though..........:scared: Claire x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_Oops - you talkin' 'bout me, Sandie??_

Yeah but in the nicest possible way - good to share


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

henry said:


> Oops - you talkin' 'bout me, Sandie??
> 
> Sorry about that - think it's about time I called it a day with the food research - hopefully we're settled now! Might try different Acana flavours next time though..........:scared: Claire x


I try not to get to involved with the dog food posts now as hubby says im obsessed with dog food and driving him nuts
Im going to stick with what im feeding as it suits them all now.:thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

mollymo said:


> I try not to get to involved with the dog food posts now as hubby says im obsessed with dog food and driving him nuts
> Im going to stick with what im feeding as it suits them all now.:thumbup:


Me too! I reckon I can still chat to others about their dog food (just not about changing mine!!):thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

henry said:


> Me too! I reckon I can still chat to others about their dog food (just not about changing mine!!):thumbup:


Wonder how long that will last for both of us:lol:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Wonder how long that will last for both of us:lol:


At least as long as my 13.5kg sack lasts!! :lol:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

henry said:


> At least as long as my 13.5kg sack lasts!! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm gonna put my hands up too and say we are sorted and not changing.

Heidi went thro so much with tum upsets last summer and it's taken ages to find what suits her and to get her tummy into a stable routine. 

Now that I have, it would be stupid to rock the boat. We went thro various wets and WW is the one. Decided to try a bit of kibble and Acana hits the spot so that's that - I quit:thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm gonna put my hands up too and say we are sorted and not changing.
> 
> Heidi went thro so much with tum upsets last summer and it's taken ages to find what suits her and to get her tummy into a stable routine.
> 
> Now that I have, it would be stupid to rock the boat. We went thro various wets and WW is the one. Decided to try a bit of kibble and Acana hits the spot so that's that - I quit:thumbup:


I quit too!! I can honestly say we're sorted, promise - hand on heart!! (Acana flavours aside!) :thumbup:


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol and you have helped me quit as well, drove OH mad. But going to order the Acana if all goes well then I will just change the flavour every now and again :thumbup:

OH is soooo pleased rotfl!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Now we've done it. Put it down in black and white so no going back


----------



## Marshal (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi guys

Well Ive now got Marshal on Fishmongers salmon & potato & going to see how he gets on with it???
Ive tried James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange, Burns etc but he still keeps getting ear infections & interdigital cysts. Ive tried EVERYTHING I can think of to get rid of the cysts but they just keep coming back & After tests etc iv been told it could be his food??

Ill see how he goes on the Fishmongers.

Just read a few of you have been feeding "Acana" Dog food, Where would i get this from? Im From the UK, If the fishmongers doesnt work id like to give this a go.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

What was that chemical called that was bad in fish feeds called and does fishmongers have it in it?

I asked about it in [email protected] and they have never heard of it lol then went on to say "[email protected] would never sell anything that would harm your dog" to which I replied "so why sell Bakers" :confused1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

And did you find that there was a good proportion of return customers for this variety? Did ponder a little before giving it a whirl! only thought it may be a little 'strong' next to the other two flavours! but then I guess that could be a good thing!
DT


Apparently they will be making it a permanent product as long as there are no issues with getting sustainable ingredients. Mine love the smell! I sometimes use the kibbles as training aids too.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> What was that chemical called that was bad in fish feeds called and does fishmongers have it in it?
> 
> I asked about it in [email protected] and they have never heard of it lol then went on to say "[email protected] would never sell anything that would harm your dog" to which I replied "so why sell Bakers" :confused1:


Ethoxyquin...... avoid at all costs - usually found in fish meal and not necessarily declared as it is in the raw material and not the finished product. Fish4Dogs state on their website that none of their raw materials are preserved with Ethoxyquin, as does Arden Grange, Acana and Orijen.

Claire


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Marshal said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well Ive now got Marshal on Fishmongers salmon & potato & going to see how he gets on with it???
> Ive tried James Wellbeloved, Arden Grange, Burns etc but he still keeps getting ear infections & interdigital cysts. Ive tried EVERYTHING I can think of to get rid of the cysts but they just keep coming back & After tests etc iv been told it could be his food??
> ...


You can get Acana from ZooPlus, A Coombs, Pet Planet and Titmuss, as well as from Bern Pet Foods. All in UK. Claire

And sorry - forgot Mutley and Mog!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Claire (henry)is the authority on Acana but has missed you question by the looks of it.
On the Bern Pet Foods website they are doing BOGOF 400g trial bags - limited to 4 bags - approx £6, free p+p.
Or there is zooplus and petplanet as well as a few others but nothing locally as far as I am aware.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

henry said:


> Ethoxyquin...... avoid at all costs - usually found in fish meal and not necessarily declared as it is in the raw material and not the finished product. Fish4Dogs state on their website that none of their raw materials are preserved with Ethoxyquin, as does Arden Grange, Acana and Orijen.
> 
> Claire


Fanks Claire :thumbup:

So that said, does anyone know if Ethoxyquin is in this Fishmongers food as I would like to try it but wont unless it is clearly not in it?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

[email protected] would have to take it up with the manufacturers if they dont know. You may find ringing the helpline more informative than the shops. If you dont get a satisfactory answer they have a returns policy so you could take it back (open or not) for exchange or refund.
Sorry - doesnt answer your question but the best I can do.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> I'd be happy to make a list of foods though, indredients and such. Since the question of 'decent dog foods' does co me up regularly, might be a help to have a post listing ingredients etc for those posters to look at?


That will be so useful! :thumbup:Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

There is a web site that does dog food reviews. Although its American there are familiar names in there. Dog Food Reviews - Dry Dog Foods - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## annapaws (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya
I've just joined this forum as I came across it whilst looking up this new food, and just bought it yesterday to try out on my poor wee mutts - experimented on with food all the time..... 
It looks goof on the surface and the dogs cert. love it -lip smacking !!
Be great to hear how others are getting on....
Cheers


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I havent bought any.
Had a few more issues and dropped kibble altogether for a while - put her on 100% wet. Seems that works better for her.

That said, [email protected] gave me a bag of their Advance sensitive (fish) which I am using as treats and would probably get a bag of fishmongers or similar to use the same way when it's gone. 

Welcome to the forum - hope your dogs continue to enjoy their fishmongers and do well on it. You will have to let us know


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

If anyone is using the Fishmonger you need to stock up, apparently it is bring discontinued. It is made for pets at home, and I got 10kg for £20 today. Mine normally have barking heads salmon & potato (fusspot) but got this to tide me over as the shop ran out of barking heads!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh poo i wonder why they are discontinuing it ? i had my two on it and they did well on this, was about to get some more, that means i'll have have a rethink...again !!

I looked at the Advanced Nutrition range at Pets at Home and thought that looked good, i'd go for the sensitive one with salmon, anyone used that ?(sorry for hijacking the thread lol)


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

freddies_mum said:


> If anyone is using the Fishmonger you need to stock up, apparently it is bring discontinued. It is made for pets at home, and I got 10kg for £20 today. Mine normally have barking heads salmon & potato (fusspot) but got this to tide me over as the shop ran out of barking heads!


Can i ask how you know that the Fishmongers is going to be discontinued?

I really see no reason why it should be!!

All the ingredients add up to be a good food!

If this is true,then for me this is a slight upset!!!

I currently feed wainwrights trays,half and half with Fishmongers,and my dog is doing good on this combo!

Luckily,I do have a supply of F4Ds"thanks to Lyceum":thumbup:

Also can you tell me where you paid £20 for 10kg?

Thanks


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Staffybull said:


> Can i ask how you know that the Fishmongers is going to be discontinued?
> 
> I really see no reason why it should be!!
> 
> ...


Staffybull - Might be an idea to ring the PAH helpline (number of their website) and see what they have to say. It's a pain if your dog is settled on a food.


----------

